# [Iphone] connection par ifuse [résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

J'ai récuperé un iphone que je m'escrime à monter sous gentoo grace à ifuse, qui ne necessite pas un jailbreak, mais sans grand résultat.

Alors le iphone est bien détecté par usbmuxd :

```

[root@corei7 thomas]$ usbmuxd -v -f --udev

[22:34:32.958][3] usbmuxd v1.0.0 starting up

[22:34:32.958][4] Creating socket

[22:34:32.958][4] Initializing USB

[22:34:32.959][4] Found new device with v/p 05ac:1294 at 1-3

[22:34:32.960][4] Using wMaxPacketSize=512 for device 1-3

[22:34:32.960][3] Connecting to new device on location 0x10003 as ID 1

[22:34:32.960][4] 1 device detected

[22:34:32.960][3] Initialization complete

[22:34:32.961][3] Connected to v1.0 device 1 on location 0x10003 with serial number *******************
```

Selon les infos que je vois sur le net l'étape suivante est le mount par ifuse et c'est la que ca coince :

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ mount.fuse.ifuse -afc2 none /mnt/iphone/

No iPhone found, is it connected?

If it is make sure that your user has permissions to access the raw usb device.

If you're still having issues try unplugging the device and reconnecting it.

[root@corei7 thomas]$
```

de plus :

```

[root@corei7 thomas]$ lshal | grep iPhone

  info.product = 'iPhone'  (string)

  usb_device.product = 'iPhone'  (string)

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

Voila si quelqu'un a un retour à me donner sur ce pda je suis preneur.

Merci.Last edited by Ascodas on Thu Dec 10, 2009 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

au hasard : c'est en user que tu fais le mount ou en root ? (dsl mais j'ai un doute sur ton prompt qui est ambiguë) 

Sinon en root : #mount none -t fuse.ifuse /mnt/<device> c'est pareil ?

Edit: Il semble que ce soit plus simple encore  :Embarassed: 

Edit 2: au fait, c'est une version installée "à la mano" ou celle via portage et l'ebuild sur b.g.o ? (semblait marcher pourtant c'est pourquoi elle a été mise dans l'arbre)

----------

## Ascodas

Merci pour ta réponse 

Le mount se fait obligatoirement en root pour la simple raison que la commande mount.fuse.ifuse se trouve dans sbin et je n'ai pas configurer sudo pour l'executer en user normal.

Ta commande ne me donne le même résultat.

Alors j'utilise la version portage et je ne possede ni la commande ifuse ni le groupe et user fuse, je les ai créés à la manno, me suis reloguer sans résultat.

Je précise que j'ai le fuse classique installé qu'il fonctionne bien (le modure fuse est bien loadé)

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ eix -I fuse

[I] app-pda/ifuse

     Available versions:  (~)0.9.1

     Installed versions:  0.9.1(21:28:15 08/12/2009)

     Homepage:            http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-linux/index.php?title=Main_Page

     Description:         Mount Apple iPhone/iPod Touch file systems for backup purposes

[I] net-fs/fusesmb

     Available versions:  ~0.8.5 0.8.7

     Installed versions:  0.8.7(21:10:39 16/11/2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.ricardis.tudelft.nl/~vincent/fusesmb/

     Description:         Instead of mounting one Samba share at a time, you mount all workgroups, hosts and shares at once.

[I] sys-fs/fuse

     Available versions:  2.7.0 ~2.7.3 2.7.4 ~2.7.4-r1 ~2.8.1 {kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux modules}

     Installed versions:  2.7.4(21:10:32 16/11/2009)(kernel_linux -kernel_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://fuse.sourceforge.net

     Description:         An interface for filesystems implemented in userspace.

Found 3 matches.

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

Merci.

----------

## boozo

Le pb est ailleurs alors... sur les posts que j'ai trouvé certains parlent d'utiliser une option supplémentaire "-s" pour lockdown mais je ne pense pas que cela influe sur ce pb de reco :

```
#mount.fuse.ifuse --afc2 /dev/hda /mnt/iphone/ -s
```

(cf. i.e. post1)

Sinon j'ai aussi lu ceci dans un tutoriel et c'est plus en rapport avec ta sortie d'erreur il me semble :

 *Quote:*   

> Lancez usbmuxd en mode « no-daemon » et verbeux (pour qu'il affiche son activité) : # usbmuxd -v -f --udev
> 
> Si usbmuxd ne tourne pas dans un terminal à part, ifuse se plaindra qu'aucun iPhone n'est connecté ; laissez-le donc tourner et prenez un autre terminal pour la suite.

 

Et pour la question des droits, il semble que tu puisses spécifier ton USER à usbmuxd avec -U (à voir si c'est mieux avec ou sans je ne sais pas)

Ceci dit les doumentations sur le sujet sont plutôt très "light" et moyennement cohérentes entre-elles (à lire les posts des blogs tout marche et dans les commantaires rien ne marche comme d'hab.  :Laughing:  ) et je n'ai pas vu de support explicite sur le projet... c'est un peu le problème avec les produits proprio   :Sad: 

----------

## Ascodas

Ok problème résolu avec l'overlay rion et les versions :

=app-pda/ifuse-0.9.4

=app-pda/libiphone-0.9.4

=app-pda/libplist-0.16

Merci boozo !

----------

